
Model Based Reasoning – Troubleshooting (1988) [pdf] - mindcrime
https://dspace.mit.edu/bitstream/handle/1721.1/6491/AIM-1059.pdf?sequence=2
======
harperlee
Very interesting, particularly where it describes the limitations of what
model to choose (theoretical NAND gate vs. two transistors, etc.) and how
choosing one impacts the troubleshooting.

Does anybody know of any research on the logic of models? This smells like a
good problem for logic programming and constraint logic... X output is only
explained with this model of a fried transistor, etc.

~~~
abecedarius
I know that a later development of this sort of research went into the Deep
Space 1 Remote Agent -- an experiment in autonomous spacecraft. A malfunction
during a flyby leaves you p. screwed with the usual approach of going into
safe mode and waiting for instructions, given the lightspeed delay. IIRC they
coded this part of the system in C++; Ron Garrett's Lisp In Space essay gives
some of the background.

